# APX Full: holster recommendation?



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

It won't fit in military style 92 holster. I know a Desantis Scabbard with a strap would work but not looking for a $70 holster. 
Range type holster is fine but not Safariland.com crap. Maybe I should get a belt bag or find some burlap? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have found that some Sig 229 holsters fit the APX.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sold it post haste anyway. No oil in striker?? Forget it. Besides, local offers in this sellers market! Should have asked for $500. Sold in one day at cost $400.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All striker fired guns are not supposed to have oil in the striker channel. You can get light strikes otherwise. This is common with most striker first guns. M&Ps have that issue as well.

I actually like mine. I have a Centurion model. I changed the sights, and it was a lot more accurate then. With the factory sights, the front dot is larger than the rear dots. It made it more difficult to shoot by lining up the dots. With new sights, the thing is a tack driver now


----------

